# Filet mignon



## lemans (Apr 1, 2017)

Sous vie for 1 hour at 132. SPG and seated on a black pan with olive oil and butter.. plated with broccoli purée..
  Super Easy and delishous 













IMG_2413.JPG



__ lemans
__ Apr 1, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

EXCELLENT!!!

Al


----------



## lemans (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Al.. its all your fault!!!! Lol


----------

